# Crabbing spots



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Anyone know any Good crabing spots near Sandy Hook NJ or LBI? Where are your favorite spots? Any suggestions for traps? I would like to take the wife and kids to a productive spot this year. Am I mistaken or is the best time for crabbing at low tide? tide going out or in? I plan on making a trip to all the piers in NJ this summer, but not sure which ones are worth trying to crab from.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you planning on crabbing from land or renting a boat?
I like crabbing from creek mouths. You might want to look into the 7 bridges area in tuckerton. It's not too far from lbi and there's plenty of places to crab.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks, I thing you are on to something. I looked up that address and found this...

http://www.scottsbt.com/misc/crabbing/crabbingspots.htm


----------

